# Paph. concolor var longipetalum



## Drorchid (May 6, 2009)

This new strain of Paph. concolor is blooming right now:

















Comparison with a regular concolor:






Robert


----------



## smartie2000 (May 6, 2009)

concolor var. longipetalum seems to have greener leaves. Mine does too. They look so different I wonder if they should call it a separate sepecies.


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2009)

MMmmmmmmmmmm! :smitten:


----------



## Drorchid (May 6, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> concolor var. longipetalum seems to have greener leaves. Mine does too. They look so different I wonder if they should call it a separate sepecies.



Yes, I am usually a lumper when it comes to these things, but I agree the differences are large enough, that I would almost call it a different species. I also noticed that a regular concolor always has a "distinct" fragrance, kind of cheese mixed with butterscotch. var longipetalum does not have that smell.

Robert


----------



## Renegayde (May 6, 2009)

grrrrr every since I saw one on E-bay I have been wanting one....I think they look pretty kewl

Todd


----------



## emydura (May 6, 2009)

Very nice. I'm a lumper as well, but the differences here are so distinct that it must warrant being considered a species in its own right.

David


----------



## biothanasis (May 6, 2009)

That is a very beautiful bloom!!!


----------



## swamprad (May 6, 2009)

Oh wow, I've heard of this variety, but haven't seen one until now. I can't believe how different it looks from the regular concolor!


----------



## Berrak (May 6, 2009)

Very strange form but very nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2009)

Ever since I first saw one, I wondered why it would be considered a variety and not a species in it's own right. There are just so many differences.

Thanks for the comparison, Robert. Do you have the longipetalums for sale?


----------



## nikv (May 6, 2009)

Well, if they do classify it as a distinct species, let's hope that nobody crosses it with concolor. That would just confuse the matter.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 7, 2009)

nikv said:


> Well, if they do classify it as a distinct species, let's hope that nobody crosses it with concolor. That would just confuse the matter.


Yea, this goes for you too, Robert. Don't make the cross just to, "improve it's shape"! IMHO the shape is what sets it apart from a reg concolor.

Nice pics Robert of both!


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 7, 2009)

nikv said:


> Well, if they do classify it as a distinct species, let's hope that nobody crosses it with concolor. That would just confuse the matter.



I must express a dissenting opinion. Man-made hybrids can't possibly confuse the classification unless someone is stupid enough to accept classification based on plants that are not wild collected. It is bad science and shouldn't get passed peer review, and if it does get published it should be publicly ridiculed.

This species or variety will give interesting flower forms in brachy hybrids, including with concolor, and I hope someone is making those crosses.


----------



## goldenrose (May 7, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> ... Don't make the cross just to, "improve it's shape"! IMHO the shape is what sets it apart from a reg concolor.


I agree that the shape sets it apart from a regular concolor & hence the name longipetalum, BUT......
I certainly would enjoy those long line markings in the petals if the petal didn't fold in half! :sob:.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 7, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> I agree that the shape sets it apart from a regular concolor & hence the name longipetalum, BUT......
> I certainly would enjoy those long line markings in the petals if the petal didn't fold in half! :sob:.


The folding is probably just this clone. I've seen pictured better shaped longipetalums


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2009)

There was one on eBay but I let somebody here live.


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Thanks for the comparison, Robert. Do you have the longipetalums for sale?


A woman after my own heart! :rollhappy:


----------



## Drorchid (May 7, 2009)

PaphMadMan said:


> I must express a dissenting opinion. Man-made hybrids can't possibly confuse the classification unless someone is stupid enough to accept classification based on plants that are not wild collected. It is bad science and shouldn't get passed peer review, and if it does get published it should be publicly ridiculed.
> 
> This species or variety will give interesting flower forms in brachy hybrids, including with concolor, and I hope someone is making those crosses.



Totally agree with You :clap::clap:

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (May 7, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Ever since I first saw one, I wondered why it would be considered a variety and not a species in it's own right. There are just so many differences.
> 
> Thanks for the comparison, Robert. Do you have the longipetalums for sale?



No not yet, but I selfed the one from the picture, and if more come into bloom, I will make some sib crosses. For those purist out there, don't worry I have NOT crossed it with a regular concolor (although the thought came in my mind....).

Robert


----------



## emydura (May 7, 2009)

Robert - are these as easy to grow as the nornal form of concolor? There has been talk previously that longipetalum is slower and more difficult.

David


----------



## e-spice (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting the picture. I like the regular version of concolor much better but longipetalum is interesting.

e-spice


----------



## Drorchid (May 7, 2009)

emydura said:


> Robert - are these as easy to grow as the nornal form of concolor? There has been talk previously that longipetalum is slower and more difficult.
> 
> David



I don't have too much experience with growing these my self. We just have a few plants, but Yes I think they probably are slower and more difficult than the regular form.

Robert


----------



## P-chan (May 7, 2009)

I'm so psyched! I have this plant( very small) I can't wait for it to bloom, since I think it's beautiful!!  Thanks for the photos!


----------



## goldenrose (May 7, 2009)

emydura said:


> Robert - are these as easy to grow as the nornal form of concolor? There has been talk previously that longipetalum is slower and more difficult. David



wouldn't this be a *good* reason to X it with a regular concolor?
OK so lets hear it - what would you cross it with & why?


----------



## Kavanaru (May 8, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> wouldn't this be a *good* reason to X it with a regular concolor?
> OK so lets hear it - what would you cross it with & why?



ok, a shot to the sky from my side  I have seen that so far nobody has provided an answer... so let's try waht I would do... First, as I have mentionned before, I am no very "fit" woth Paphies, as I have starded with them just recently...

I would cross it with Paphiopedilum druryi... I really like the central dark stripes in both plants, but do not like very much the shape of the variety of concolor (even though, I think it is flatter than druyii). I would expect a plant rather compacter than druyii, which (at least for me) would be a big plus. Flowers, should stay more or less on the same size, but probably the stems would be stronger for a better presentation. I am not sure whether this variety can be multi-flowered, but if so, and this can be inherited, then I have another plus... I would also expect an improve in the color, becoming more intense than in concolor...

ok, here we go with my first "theoretical" experiment in hybridization of Paphies... I would appreciate very much any comments... even if they are to tell me this would be the biggest "Dog" in the world


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2009)

Paph druryi = difficult to bloom
Paph concolor v. longipetalum = difficult to grow
Have fun! :evil:


----------



## Kavanaru (May 8, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Paph druryi = difficult to bloom
> Paph concolor v. longipetalum = difficult to grow
> Have fun! :evil:



LOL as I said.. a shot to the sky...   and on the other side, I did not say it would be an easy plant LOL oke:


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 8, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Paph druryi = difficult to bloom
> Paph concolor v. longipetalum = difficult to grow
> Have fun! :evil:



Druid Spring x concolor v. longipetalum then...


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 8, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> wouldn't this be a *good* reason to X it with a regular concolor?
> OK so lets hear it - what would you cross it with & why?



Any brachy or brachy influenced hybrid, especially with concolor in the background.


----------



## Kavanaru (May 8, 2009)

PaphMadMan said:


> Druid Spring x concolor v. longipetalum then...



wow, yes... specially with Slipperfan's plant


----------



## bench72 (May 8, 2009)

someone here should do a post or thread detailing this plant Paph _slippertalkii_. and then we can start calling it that and maybe one day when the rest of the world agrees there will be a paph species named after the forum 

(course if someone already has also named this plant something else.. there goes the plan)


----------



## SlipperFan (May 9, 2009)

bench72 said:


> someone here should do a post or thread detailing this plant Paph _slippertalkii_. and then we can start calling it that and maybe one day when the rest of the world agrees there will be a paph species named after the forum


Oooooooooooo -- I like that idea!


----------



## cnycharles (May 9, 2009)

the flower looks like someone sprayed it with Fascination(tm)


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2009)

PaphMadMan said:


> I must express a dissenting opinion. Man-made hybrids can't possibly confuse the classification unless someone is stupid enough to accept classification based on plants that are not wild collected. It is bad science and shouldn't get passed peer review, and if it does get published it should be publicly ridiculed.
> 
> This species or variety will give interesting flower forms in brachy hybrids, including with concolor, and I hope someone is making those crosses.



I think the issue is that man-made hybrids invariably confuse everyone 10 years down the road when all the labels are lost or illegible, and the zillions of non documented pot plant inter grades are being passed off as one species/variety or another.


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2009)

Robert 

Is there any population data for this "variety".


I also agree, based on looks, that this flower is different enough from a regular concolor to get species status. But if its just a goofy sport in the middle of a stand of regular concolor, then it could be just as much a "new species" as an albino is to its nominal form.


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 9, 2009)

Rick said:


> I think the issue is that man-made hybrids invariably confuse everyone 10 years down the road when all the labels are lost or illegible, and the zillions of non documented pot plant inter grades are being passed off as one species/variety or another.



The point is, no one should be using such plants for taxonomic purposes. Lost tags and misrepresented plants are a problem for every variety, hybrid or clone, and any brachy hybrid could be passed off as a species. That isn't a reason not to make hybrids.


----------



## cnycharles (May 10, 2009)

is the variety 'striatum' different from the variety 'longipetalum'? Michael Ooi's company will be bringing some striatum to the redlands orchid festival (fyi)


----------



## Renegayde (May 10, 2009)

not sure if this is a typical bloom photo but.... http://cgi.ebay.com/Paphiopedilum-c...ryZ42218QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## raymond (May 10, 2009)

very nice diff


----------



## Drorchid (May 12, 2009)

Rick said:


> Robert
> 
> Is there any population data for this "variety".
> 
> ...



I am not too familiar with this variety of concolor. Olaf wrote an article about it:
http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/orchid/org/shinshu/enshinshu44.html
so maybe he has some more info.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2009)

Argh! Reading all that German gave me such bad memories I wanted to pluck my eyes out with a spoon!


----------



## Kavanaru (May 13, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Argh! Reading all that German gave me such bad memories I wanted to pluck my eyes out with a spoon!


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


>



Maybe you haven't heard about my ex, and the only thing men are good for maybe 1/2 the time! :viking:


----------



## Kavanaru (May 13, 2009)

LOL ok, now I get it...


----------

